# Best Reciprocating Saw?



## benstark

I am in the market for a butch reciprocating saw. This far, I'm leaning to the Milwaukee 15 amp or the Bosch 15 amp demolition saw. Both seem to have good reviews. Any one own one that can vouch for it?


----------



## mickit

benstark said:


> I am in the market for a butch reciprocating saw. This far, I'm leaning to the Milwaukee 15 amp or the Bosch 15 amp demolition saw. Both seem to have good reviews. Any one own one that can vouch for it?


Ben I've got an old Milwaukee Super Sawzall(couldn't tell you the motor draw) that I've owned and abused for almost twenty-five years. If I had to replace it today I'd go with the newer Milwaukee.


----------



## tcleve4911

Over the years, I've had a Makita .....good
I've had the Porter Cable Tiger saw .....better
Milwaukee...........super sawzall.....the best


----------



## GeorgeC

"butch reciprocating saw" What is a "butch?"

I have a cheap old Craftsman which has been around many years. It does not get used in any woodworking appliction. I primarily use it in the yard when the job is small enough not to fire up the chain saw, or an application where I do not want to use a chain saw. It probably is used more to cut tree roots than anything else.

It also comes in handy for use as a metal cutting tool when a hand hacksaw would take too long. It certainly is not a precision tool.

George


----------



## tcleve4911

GeorgeC said:


> It certainly is not a precision tool.
> 
> George


Although it can be.....
Back before the Fein saws and multitools, I used my variable speed sawzall to make cuts in baseboard, door trim ....you name it.
I would score my line with a utility knife, mount a wood/metal blade and slowly start my cut.
The thin set of the blade would create a near perfect cut.

Now I have a Fein multitool and the sawzall is reserved for other finished products:laughing:


----------



## knotscott

FWIW, several years ago Wood Mag rated the Milwaukee as top recipro saw, with the PC Tiger just behind it. Of course, the article came out shortly AFTER I bought the PC! :blink: It's got a strong motor and has been fine.


----------



## woodnthings

*butch...best?*



GeorgeC said:


> "butch reciprocating saw" What is a "butch?" George


If you are serious, a "butch" is a female lesbian who plays the male role.

But no one said "butch" in the previous posts, so I don't get it. :blink:


----------



## Corbin3388

benstark said:


> I am in the market for a butch reciprocating saw. This far, I'm leaning to the Milwaukee 15 amp or the Bosch 15 amp demolition saw. Both seem to have good reviews. Any one own one that can vouch for it?


Yup and there it is "BUTCH". Now......what the devil is it????

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman

woodnthings said:


> If you are serious, a "butch" is a female lesbian who plays the male role.
> 
> But no one said "butch" in the previous posts, so I don't get it. :blink:


The OP used the word "butch". IMO, a female doesn't have to be a lesbian to be or look "butch". The "butch" look may take on what may be considered a masculine appearance. That appearance may include short swept back hair styles, men's clothing to include plaid flannel shirts like Norm wears, and at times combat boots. They may be lesbians, but to be sure, the best way to know is just ask them.:yes:












 







.


----------



## woodnthings

*nothin' I need to know*



cabinetman said:


> The OP used the word "butch". IMO, a female doesn't have to be a lesbian to be or look "butch". The "butch" look may take on what may be considered a masculine appearance. That appearance may include short swept back hair styles, men's clothing to include plaid flannel shirts like Norm wears, and at times combat boots. *They may be lesbians, but to be sure, the best way to know is just ask them*.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I missed to reference in the OP's post. I just saw "best" in the title and went on from there. So, now I get it. I would have used words like: heavy duty, robust, tough, indestructable, manly rather than "butch" but it does get right to the point. 
I have both Milwaukee and PC. The Milw is smoother, but I've never stopped the old PC cutting wood or steel. I do like the new quick change, tool less blade change on the Milwaukee.:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC

woodnthings said:


> If you are serious, a "butch" is a female lesbian who plays the male role.
> 
> But no one said "butch" in the previous posts, so I don't get it. :blink:


Did you not read the original Post? I cannot figure how your definition would have anything to do with a saw.

George

PS As I read further posts I see that you did finally see the original post.


----------



## TimPa

the milwaukee sawzall that has the "no tool" blade change is awesome. sawzall plus i believe mine is. only 11 amp but it's never bogged down on me in the least. blade has more to do with "cutting" power on these things than motor power. jmho.


----------



## dbhost

I've beat the living tar out of my little cheapo Ryobi. It's no Sawzall for sure, but it works great and doesn't have to worry if it is Butch or not... I have to agree with what was posted above, blade selection has far more to do with cutting power and accuracy than the saw itself. A recip saw is a pretty simple device...


----------



## Pirate

I have an old Millers Falls "sawzall" and it's an animal.
I recently bought an even older Milwaukee one, that came with a flush cut adapter. I'll have to keep that saw just for flush cuts.
The old Sawzall is a lot shorter than the MF and others. This could come in handy. $10 well spent:yes:


----------



## firemedic

I have the Bosch RAS15 and have had it for 5-6 yrs. Demo'd a number of houses (the reason I bought it) and it continues to be borrowed by brothers and friends when they need the beast. Great saw.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## SeanStuart

Now see I'm all in favor of "Butch". I like a woman who TELLS me whats for dinner instead of asking my what I want her to cook.. ; )


----------



## EM3

I think my dad has a dewalt. The last time we used it he kept saying the blade wasnt real sharp and we were cutting some rotten wood out of the bathroom floor. Yep you guessed it :yes: he cut through the floor and the adjacent heating duct.


----------



## rrich

I have a Harbor Freight reciprocating saw. It gets used once a year to trim some palm trees. It was like $20 with a coupon. Is it a good saw? I don't know but if it lasts another 5 years I'll be very happy.


----------



## woodworkingtalkguy

Recently I bought a Milwaukee Cordless Reciprocating Saw. It's very portable and easy to use. It cut through anything and is small enough to get into the smallest spaces most saw can't even touch. Highly recommended item.

:thumbsup:

http://bestreciprocatingsaw.com/milwaukee-cordless-reciprocating-saw-2625-20-reviews/


----------



## burkhome

I sell a number of brands...Contractors in my area use DeWalt or Milwaukee Cordless mostly. We see no more trouble with one over the other.


----------



## against_the_grain

I have a Skil and am very happy with it. I would suppose most if not all recipricating saws have a variable speed control. Mine has a thumbwheel that is highly variable. Other than that. Its one of those tools that can do what no other can. But depending on what type of work you do, it might get limited use.

For demo work,cutting off protruding nails, and removing tree roots its great. If you just have one particular job in mind I don't see a reason or need to get the "very best". 

Suppose thats a subjective thing. Might be one of those times a Harbor Freight model could fit the bill. As always, get good blades and blades designed for the type of material and cut you want to make.

I personally don't use the saw a lot. But if I wanted improvements I would likely prefer the following:

_A trigger controlled speed control as opposed to a thumbwheel._

_Quick change blade mechanism. Mine uses an allen wrench._

_Something lighter. Most of these saws are on the heavy side.Can't speak to the cordless ones. Working over your head can be a little tiresome and cumbersome with the weight._


----------



## Steve Neul

You can throw money at a problem but I've been using this saw as hard as anyone cutting both wood and steel for the last seven years.


----------



## Brian T.

The rustic furniture shop down my street uses several cordless DeWalt saws.
Also the tool of choice to quarter a moose. Remarkable.


----------



## Toolman50

I see I'm not the only one to get caught up in old post. This originated in 2011. 
At under $30 each, Steve has sold me on the HF Sawsall if I ever need to replace my Makita.


----------



## GeorgeC

woodnthings said:


> If you are serious, a "butch" is a female lesbian who plays the male role.
> 
> But no one said "butch" in the previous posts, so I don't get it. :blink:


You obviously did not read the first post. Yes, I am aware of the term "butch" when it comes to sexual orientation.

George


----------



## Toolman50

GeorgeC said:


> You obviously did not read the first post. Yes, I am aware of the term "butch" when it comes to sexual orientation.
> 
> George


There's no crying in baseball and there's no sex in woodworking!


----------



## woodnthings

*Typo?*

The first post that started this thread:


benstark said:


> I am in the market for a* butch *reciprocating saw. This far, I'm leaning to the Milwaukee 15 amp or the Bosch 15 amp demolition saw. Both seem to have good reviews. Any one own one that can vouch for it?





GeorgeC said:


> You obviously did not read the first post. Yes, I am aware of the term "butch" when it comes to sexual orientation.
> 
> George


I still don't get it. :surprise2: People just don't reread their own posts. :frown2:


----------

